#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  CSAB 2016 Counselling Pre-Allotment Steps

## amos.0119

All eligible candidates are required to register themselves with JEE (Main) Roll Number on www.csab.nic.in portal for 
participating in CSAB-SFTI 2016 counselling. Intending candidates should follow the following steps:

(a) Pay a non-refundable amount of Rs 1,000/-(Rupees One Thousand only) by e-Challan. Candidates should use the e-challan downloaded from the CSAB portal for paying the processing fee in any branch of State Bank of India.
It will have all the details filled in by the online portal and will have two identical parts (i.e., the challan will be in duplicate). One photo copy of the e-challan receipt will be retained by the candidate, and Original copy of the 
challan be submitted to the admitting institute for records.

(b) Candidates shall register online from places convenient to them. All candidates must verify their personal 
information during online registration. During On-line registration candidates can verify his details as filled at 
the time of registration for JEE (Main).

Candidates are permitted to modify at the time of registration, their 
(i) State of eligibility,
(ii) Gender and (iii) Category.
(c) After deposit of processing fee and registration the candidates may fill-in their choices of Institutes and 
branches (academic programs) in decreasing order of their  preference.

(d) During choice filling, candidates are free to delete, reorder and add to their choices of branches/ institutes as 
per their preference. 
(
e) The choices must be filled-in carefully in preferential order since choices, once filled-in CANNOT be modified after 
the deadline of filling up the Choices.

(f) Candidates are advised to carefully fill the choice of Institutes and branches where they want to take admission 
after allotment, if candidate does not report to the allottedInstitute due to any reason then they shall cancelled the 
seat.


(g) The candidates need not to do after saving the choice as it automatically locks once the deadline is complete.

(h) If the information submitted by any candidate is found to be fraudulent, incorrect or untrue, the seat allotted (if 
any) shall stand cancelled





  Similar Threads: Schedule of CSAB-SFTI 2016 Counselling List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute  (SFTIS) 2016 CSAB 2016 CSAB 2016 Process of Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted  Institutes CSAB 2014 Round 2 Allotment of Seat Result AIEEE 2012 Pre counselling procedure | AIEEE 2012 Pre-allotment steps

----------

